# SPoo featured in AKC Gazette



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

A fantastic article, thank you for sharing the link. Clapton is a beautiful dog, really enjoyed seeing him in hunting mode and in the conformation ring. So awesome!!!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What a great article. My grandfather bred and hunted with gun dogs. He ruefully joked once that he should have economized by breeding poodles instead of his other dogs. He could have had his hunting dog and my grandmother could have her poodle, all in one package.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That was a good article. Thanks for posting it. I usually delete the AKC Gazette without reading it because the format is so annoying. I missed this one.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

The event Archie and I went to yesterday was on Angie and Rich Louter's property in eastern Georgia. The Savannah River Upland Poodle Club is brand new - yesterday was the first event - and Rich trains dogs to hunt and succeed in upland hunt trials. It was my first foray into the world of hunt tests - if you're interested and in the area, come and play with us! Here's the club's Facebook page - I don't think there's a website yet. Log in or sign up to view


----------

